# My first submarine



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This is my first submarine ever I believe and is a contract job for a friend. It is the USS Maryland from a Dragon Models two pack. While not difficult overall that lengthwise seam down the side was some work. The other sub is on the bench. Anyway, here is the Maryland.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks pretty sharp. The forward gap between the deck superstructure and pressure hull could be filled and smoothed a bit, but otherwise a clean-looking build. Not bad for a first submarine.

Here's what that area looks like on the real thing.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She has come out very nicely indeed.....Cheers mark


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

scotpens said:


> Looks pretty sharp. The forward gap between the deck superstructure and pressure hull could be filled and smoothed a bit, but otherwise a clean-looking build. Not bad for a first submarine.
> 
> Here's what that area looks like on the real thing.


I'm not a sub aficionado so I am uncertain of that step just in front of the conning tower. However the model and all the drawings included indicated that it was there. And thanks for the compliments, all of you gentlemen. Now I need to finish the smaller sub which I screwed up the number decals on the conning tower and need to find some replacement.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice looking build. And I too have the same kit, just need to get it done and a place to show it off.


----------

